# Lästiges Rauschen des Laptops



## achterbahnfreak (1. September 2013)

Hi,

und zwar besitze ich ein ziemliches nerviges Problem: Mein Laptop rauscht. Und zwar habe ich mein Laptop mit meinen Boxen per Line-In Kabel verbunden und heraus kommt ein "wunderschönes" Rauschen. Verbinde ich meinen MP3-Player mit meinen Boxen, ist das Rauschen weg -> es liegt nicht an den Boxen.

Da dieses Rauschen auch bei meinen Aufnahmen zu hören ist, ist das natürlich sehr lästig. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich diesen Nerventod abstellen könnte?


----------



## PC Heini (2. September 2013)

Grüss Dich

Am Line In kannste keine Boxen anschliessen. Nimm Line Out oder den Kopfhörer Ausgang. Haste ein extra Musikprogramm installiert, welches ne falsche Einstellung hat? Ist das rauschen auch über die normalen Laptoplautsprecher zu hören?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. September 2013)

Unabhängig davon, dass man natürlich den Line-Out nutzt, wie mein Vorredner schon geschrieben hat, sollte man für wirklich gute Aufnahme und Wiedergabe ein separates Audiointerface nutzen. Die onboard-Soundkarten sind in der Regel wirklich ausgesprochene Rauschgeneratoren.

Das Problem erledigt sich, wenn man auf qualitativ wertigere AD- und DA-Komponenten ausweicht.
Wenn du dich mal ein wenig umschaust, dann findest du jede Menge USB-Audiointerfaces auf dem Markt, teils auch USB-powered sodass du kein extra Netzteil für das Interface brauchst.

Mein ganz persönlicher Tipp: Focusrite Scarlett 2i4


----------



## achterbahnfreak (2. September 2013)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Grüss Dich
> 
> Am Line In kannste keine Boxen anschliessen. Nimm Line Out oder den Kopfhörer Ausgang. Haste ein extra Musikprogramm installiert, welches ne falsche Einstellung hat? Ist das rauschen auch über die normalen Laptoplautsprecher zu hören?



Ja meinte ich schon - line out. Aber mit dem Programm hat das nichts zu tun. sobald ich meine Boxen verbinde, kommt das Rauschen, egal ob irgendwas offen ist oder nicht...

Mit einer externen Soundkarte sollte dann das Problem behoben sein?


----------



## PC Heini (2. September 2013)

Ja, denn diese ist eigenständig und hat mit den verbauten Komponenten nicht viel zu tun. Möglich, dass beim Laptop ein Kondensator hinüber ist. Diesen zu wechseln ist fast unmöglich. Ich würde in so einem Fall auch zu ner externen USB Soundkarte greifen.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## achterbahnfreak (2. September 2013)

Dann vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Wolkenbruch (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn alles nichts hilft kann es auch sein, dass es an den Lüftern liegt, die zu laut sind und ein Geräusch machen, als würde es rauschen. War bei mir zumindest mal so.


----------

